# NGD!!! My New TK Instruments GP-8 Eight String Hollow Guitar



## Wolffking (Feb 7, 2013)

Specifications:
Buckeye Burl Top & Back, Inlaid with crushed BLUE/GREEN Azurite in the Buckeye Burls 's bark inclusions & various voids.
With Pale Moon "Center Strips" (On the top & back) trimmed in Black Ebony, 
Body Core: Black Limba...

Fingerboard: Compound scale: @ 28.600" X 26.000"
Pale Moon with Black Ebony binding & 25 Stainless steel frets, 
The inlay is done in my fathers ashes, and the 4 circles represents my 4 family members locked together infinitely...

Neck: 22 year seasoned Flame Myrtle with a Pale Moon Center Strip trimmed in Black Ebony (on the back), 
Buckeye Burl top & back headstock laminates.
The "TK" logo is also inlaid with crushed BLUE/GREEN Azurite.
HipShot Grip-Lock Tuners.

Equipped with: TK Piezo Single Bridges, a CTRL-X, 
Bareknuckle: Rebel Yell & VH II pickups,
2 vols & 1 master tone, 
3 way LP, with 2 additional mini 3 way coil taps.


----------



## Murdstone (Feb 7, 2013)

That is one wild top.

Oh, didn't see this video there before.


----------



## shawnperolis (Feb 8, 2013)

oh god... that is so sexy.


----------



## Given To Fly (Feb 8, 2013)

That is hideously beautiful!!! I can't think of any other way to describe it.


----------



## DrJazz (Feb 8, 2013)

Jaw-dropping. I love the design, looks very organic.

The color scheme is quite intense, looking at it for too long would give me headaches ;p


----------



## XEN (Feb 8, 2013)

Wow! This is some of Todd Keehn's best work!


----------



## in-pursuit (Feb 8, 2013)

dude, your guitar ate all the acid.


----------



## WaffleTheEpic (Feb 8, 2013)

As much as I love the top and love pale moon ebony... it just seems like there's too much going on. :x I'm not a fan but my opinion doesn't matter 
I do love the idea of the electronics panel... I feel like I'd accidentally open it a lot though. haha

HNGD!


----------



## mountainjam (Feb 8, 2013)

^the magnets are neodynium, incredibly strong, accidental opening is not a problem whatsoever.

Also, congrats mike! On the guitar and your first post here. Looks phenominal. Wish I could have come down to play it!


----------



## GlxyDs (Feb 8, 2013)

Wow, I would love to look at that in real life.


----------



## WaffleTheEpic (Feb 8, 2013)

^ Ah, alright, thanks. But with there being magnets, would that cause magnetic fielding problems with the pickups or the wiring?

I wonder what causes the blue in the burled woods. Mineral deposits?


----------



## mountainjam (Feb 8, 2013)

WaffleTheEpic said:


> ^ Ah, alright, thanks. But with there being magnets, would that cause magnetic fielding problems with the pickups or the wiring?
> 
> I wonder what causes the blue in the burled woods. Mineral deposits?



I highly doubt magnetic control covers would be a standard feature on all TK's if it caused fielding problems 

I can personally vouch with my own TK.


----------



## WaffleTheEpic (Feb 8, 2013)

Hey, it's cool. I'm just curious, seeing as magnets disrupt electronics in some cases.


----------



## mphsc (Feb 8, 2013)

Man, that's overwhelming in such a good way. Love the choice of woods & the details are brilliant but the fretboard inlay in top notch. Congrats.


----------



## F0rte (Feb 8, 2013)

Saw this build on facebook awhile ago and was blown away.
Incredible Score.


----------



## Imbrium998 (Feb 8, 2013)

DAYM! That is a beautiful instrument. What do those set you back these days?


----------



## skeels (Feb 8, 2013)

HOLY FUCKING CRAP. 

Ahem. Excuse me.

Welcome aboard and happy. ... happy. ...




Crap...


----------



## Danukenator (Feb 8, 2013)

Holy Fuck!


----------



## JLocrian (Feb 8, 2013)

Oh. My. God.


----------



## requiemsoup (Feb 9, 2013)

Holy fuck. 
I really like that you made it so personal though dude. Building your guitar with family in mind. Beautiful. 

Best fucking guitar I have ever seen. I LOVE buckeye.


----------



## Blackheim (Feb 9, 2013)

Jesus f/%cking anti christ!!!!


----------



## JaxoBuzzo (Feb 9, 2013)

I DON'T KNOW WHAT TO DO!


----------



## ElRay (Feb 9, 2013)

It's nice to see Todd building more regularly these days. I feared we'd lose him. Now if only Tim Diebert would come back.

Ray


----------



## facepalm66 (Feb 9, 2013)

that's porn to me. Happy guitar playin man!


----------



## ramses (Feb 9, 2013)

You win t3h Internetz for today.


----------



## Wolffking (Feb 9, 2013)

Very excited, I love it. My 2nd TK in 3 years.


----------



## Aztec (Feb 9, 2013)

That looks insane, in a really really good way.


----------



## Durero (Feb 9, 2013)

WOW!!!

I'm blown away.

I'm a huge fan of Todd Kheen's work and I drool over every new build I see, but this is the most intense looking instrument yet!


----------



## Durero (Feb 9, 2013)

Wolffking said:


> Very excited, I love it. My 2nd TK in 3 years.



Wait, your second TK?

Where's the pics of your first?!?!


----------



## Vicissitude27 (Feb 9, 2013)

I'll take two.


----------



## isispelican (Feb 9, 2013)

man thats a whole new level, unbelievable guitar!!


----------



## flexkill (Feb 9, 2013)

You sure know how to make an entrance!


----------



## IbanezDaemon (Feb 9, 2013)

EPIC!!!! What a guitar!!!!


----------



## kruneh (Feb 9, 2013)

That is one impressive instrument.
Crazy things going on all over the place, but it totally makes sense, I love it!


----------



## LolloBlaskhyrt (Feb 9, 2013)

OH MY GOD! So beautiful!


----------



## angus (Feb 9, 2013)

Amazing instrument. I've always wanted to try one of his instruments. Crazy!!



WaffleTheEpic said:


> I wonder what causes the blue in the burled woods. Mineral deposits?



He fills the burl voids with azurite.


----------



## joebalaguer (Feb 9, 2013)

Good lord that is beautiful. Very awesome work. Congrats!


----------



## Minoin (Feb 9, 2013)

Simply brilliant.. Definitely one of the most amazing instruments on the net.


----------



## DuncanPlaysGuitar (Feb 9, 2013)

I'll be back in a bit, I think my jaw rolled somewhere after it hit the floor. That is incredible.


----------



## Splinterhead (Feb 9, 2013)

Absolutely amazing! you not only have a guitar, you now have a real family heirloom. Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## crg123 (Feb 10, 2013)

Fantastic! I love that it has so much sentimental value. I would have never thought to use ashes in that way. It's a beautiful idea since this guitar, like others said, can become a family heirloom


----------



## revclay (Feb 10, 2013)

That's an amazing instrument made even more incredible due to the personal touches. Congrats on the guitar.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Feb 10, 2013)

WaffleTheEpic said:


> I wonder what causes the blue in the burled woods. Mineral deposits?





> Inlaid with crushed BLUE/GREEN Azurite in the Buckeye Burls 's bark inclusions & various voids


its not natural


----------



## JaeSwift (Feb 10, 2013)

Bit of a touchy question, but as someone who also sadly carries the lovely label of ''half-orphan'' I'm wondering how you find playing that guitar, knowing that it's inlayed with ashes.

It's an idea I've toyed with when it came to building a guitar but I find it REALLY hard to come to a mental consensus on it.


----------



## Cremated (Feb 11, 2013)

That guitar is phenomenal. Love the blue azurite inlaid in the top.

The design of the guitar is also pretty amazing. I like that it's a single-cut with the lower horn of a strat/super-strat..


----------



## Walterson (Feb 11, 2013)

Awesome!


----------



## TK-Instruments (Feb 11, 2013)

Hey guys, 
I just wanted to chime in here quickly and say thank you all so much for the really nice compliments on my work... It's a nice reward to read of all this excitement over my art; especially after the 1+ years of VERY hard labor I've put into my 2012 batch of TK's... 

Mike ("Wolffking") was a joy to work with (again!) and I'm very pleased with the end results of this rather unique instrument.

So thanks again! 
Oh, and please stay tuned, because there's more to come! 

Todd Keehn


----------



## Ishan (Feb 11, 2013)

Not to be a smart ass but Azurite is blue, if it's green it's Malachite 
Insane guitar anyway


----------



## wookie606 (Feb 11, 2013)

I just cried through my penis.

Soo beautifull :')


----------



## XEN (Feb 11, 2013)

TK-Instruments said:


> Hey guys,
> I just wanted to chime in here quickly and say thank you all so much for the really nice compliments on my work... It's a nice reward to read of all this excitement over my art; especially after the 1+ years of VERY hard labor I've put into my 2012 batch of TK's...
> 
> Mike ("Wolffking") was a joy to work with (again!) and I'm very pleased with the end results of this rather unique instrument.
> ...


Welcome to the board Todd!
Lots of us have been fans of your work for years!
Your work with 5ths tuning has inspired me immensely.


----------



## HighGain510 (Feb 11, 2013)

The azurite mixed into the burl top looks fantastic! Congrats man, very cool-looking guitar!


----------



## patata (Feb 11, 2013)

HO-LEE SHIT
might be one of the sexiest hollowbodies.


----------



## yellow (Feb 11, 2013)

Now that is quite interesting to me, interesting body style and design (though not my personal taste I appreciate it), interesting hardware placement, interesting body type/style, im impressed at the ambition of your creative personalization with this piece, really.

Do it also play loud/well acoustically/unplugged?

check your pm please as well and respond if you can


----------



## Orsinium (Feb 11, 2013)

It looks like the guitar was made from a prehistoric animal that died in a tar pit hence all the dark blotches. Looks killer!


----------



## Pants (Feb 11, 2013)

That guitar looks like it might try to steal your soul. Keep an eye on it.


----------



## Imbrium998 (Feb 11, 2013)

TK-Instruments said:


> Hey guys,
> I just wanted to chime in here quickly and say thank you all so much for the really nice compliments on my work... It's a nice reward to read of all this excitement over my art; especially after the 1+ years of VERY hard labor I've put into my 2012 batch of TK's...
> 
> Mike ("Wolffking") was a joy to work with (again!) and I'm very pleased with the end results of this rather unique instrument.
> ...



Wonderful work Todd! You have my attention, and someday soon you may just have my money.


----------



## Wolffking (Feb 11, 2013)

I have a few in the ST~25 album on the profile page.


Durero said:


> Wait, your second TK?
> 
> Where's the pics of your first?!?!


----------



## Watty (Feb 11, 2013)

shit.

That is all.


----------



## Wolffking (Feb 12, 2013)

Ishan said:


> Not to be a smart ass but Azurite is blue, if it's green it's Malachite
> Insane guitar anyway


It's Malachite AND Azurite bro! mostly Azurite.


----------



## mphsc (Feb 12, 2013)

inspiring my next build for a few days now...


----------



## Discoqueen (Feb 12, 2013)

When I opened up this thread I had no idea what I was getting myself into... HNGD MAN!!!!


----------



## abandonist (Feb 12, 2013)

Probably the best looking guitar I've ever seen.


----------



## HurrDurr (Feb 16, 2013)

Holy fuck.... This is the most beautiful guitar I've ever seen...


----------



## Deadnightshade (Feb 16, 2013)

Admit it the top was different at first,and you changed it yesterday with pieces of the meteorite that fell in Russia


----------



## pylyo (Feb 16, 2013)

I've been around for a while on these forums and there was really tons of amazing custom guitars and builds, so I could never pick my favorite. 

This one is right there with the best ones.

Damn it's good looking.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Feb 21, 2013)

I came
I saw
I came


----------



## TIBrent (Feb 22, 2013)

Holy mole' that whole guitar has me speechless. Amazing NGD nude. Rep that in style.
-Brent


----------



## joebalaguer (Feb 23, 2013)

I'm still amazed by the craftsmanship. Damn.


----------



## rick0link (Apr 1, 2013)

Un-effing-real.


----------



## berzerkergang (Apr 2, 2013)

I seriously don't want to know what that thing is worth lol


----------



## MF_Kitten (Apr 2, 2013)

I can't ever get into his designs, because the curves and the visual flow of it is like the opposite of what i like, but damn if that isn't some TASTY wood!


----------



## Rational Gaze (Apr 2, 2013)

Christ this thing is gorgeous. It has so much attitude and presence. It's like someone collected a small sample from the gas clouds of Jupiter, and redistributed them on your guitar. That's a classic right there.


----------



## Shredmon (Apr 8, 2013)

Wow! This looks more like a piece of art..... For me personally, it would be just too much of everything kind of, but fuck, its a beautiful ERG for shure.... Congrats!
greets


----------



## decreebass (Apr 8, 2013)

Dude; that thing is stupid beautiful. Absolutely stunning.


----------



## Tasteh (Apr 9, 2013)

Damn man...how much did that set you back?


----------



## Scattered Messiah (Apr 9, 2013)

Seems slightly overloaded with sick specs ...

brb, wiping the sticky white stuff from my monitor and desk!


----------



## ElRay (Apr 9, 2013)

Tasteh said:


> Damn man...how much did that set you back?



About the same as the last time you asked a question like this: http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/extended-range-guitars/229987-ngd-oni-8-preview-post3446174.html

Pretty tacky question. Visit Todd's Site: TK Instruments you'll get a ball-park. PM the OP, see what he tells you.

Ray


----------



## georg_f (Apr 10, 2013)

OMFG!!!!
that guitar is insane


----------



## Skygoneblue (Apr 10, 2013)

That's just the epitome of artistry and deep significance coming together in a beautiful result. You must be proud to have such a special guitar for yourself and your family.

Deepest congrats man!


----------



## nojyeloot (Apr 10, 2013)

Fantastic guitar. 

Did you guys see this video of it?


----------



## octavarium7 (Jun 28, 2013)

WOWWWWWWWW

That is easily one of the most beautiful instruments i've seen.

Congratulations !


----------



## strungout (Jun 30, 2013)

HNGD! More buck-eyed burled awesomeness! That filling is a really cool addition to it's character.


----------

